# Random bumps. Help.



## xxObsessed (Aug 8, 2006)

I get these little bumps randomly on my legs or my arms. I have no idea what they are, or how to get rid of them. They aren't itchy or anything, there just annoying and not fun to look at. Does anyone know what they are and what I can use to get rid of them? Thanks.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 8, 2006)

if they happen after shaving it could be clogged pores. Good thing is its easy to fix! ( i get something similar) and i asked the Doc about it she said to REALLY REALLY try to exfoliate twice a day in that area, either with a good exfoliating body wash or a product that you like or your face mixed in with your regular soap. hopefully that will help you to. It gets worse for me during the summer on the front of my thigh around the lower part closer to the knee,i dont know maybe i just sweat there more? ok well this was way long with TOO many detail.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 8, 2006)

it's most likely keratosis pilaris.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keratosis_pilaris


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessiekins1* 
_it's most likely keratosis pilaris.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keratosis_pilaris_

 

if this is it, then try taking some zinc daily. thats what my doc told me to do. said i wasnt getting enough zinc


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 31, 2006)

erggh i get them too. sometimes they're pimples, and sometimes they're just ingrown hairs. if they pop then maybe you should try using some facial exfoliant on them every now and then?


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessiekins1* 
_it's most likely keratosis pilaris.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keratosis_pilaris_

 

eww that sounds like what i have

i thought it was exema (sp?)..... i dunno now


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessiekins1* 
_it's most likely keratosis pilaris.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keratosis_pilaris_

 
one of my friends has that (diagnosed.)

i think if you had that you would know it, they are ALL over, like if you permanently had goosebumps.

maybe some cases arent as bad as hers though.


----------



## lara (Aug 31, 2006)

Most KP is quite mild, just a random small white raised area here and there. I get one or two on my upper arms every now and then. 

If you're concerned, go and have a chat to your GP.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Aug 31, 2006)

i was diagnosed with kp when i was 13 by a dermatologist. my mum took me to my doctor when i was a bit younger and it took her years of pestering them to finally do something about it. i had kp on my arms, legs, face and back. on my face it just appeared red. they gave me retin-a gel which is a chemical exfoliant. it worked kind of but in the end i just resigned myself to growing out of it which finally at 23 i pretty much have.

here are things i found to work:
sunshine (not burning!!), it gets better in summer and worse in winter.
moituriser helps a lot
exfoliation

hope that helps. this condition made me miserable for years and i spent a long time searching for a cure, sadly there isnt one. but the above things should help make it less noticeable until you grow out of it


----------



## pr1nces583 (Sep 16, 2006)

apparantly omega 3 and 6 supplements help to improve keratosis pilaris. i bought some today and apparantly ill see results in 2 weeks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hope it works!


----------

